# High School Furs



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

How many of yall still go to Highschool. I do!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

That's where I'm at right now, supposed to be doing a project.  :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Got out of High school at 16. :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That's where I'm at right now, supposed to be doing a project. :V


Why are you still in class o-o



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Got out of High school at 16. :V


Nice =3 You're oooooooold than =P even though that would be younger than me


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Why are you still in class o-o



...because I'm in high school?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ...because I'm in high school?


I forgot that, >.=.> you probably don't have the same holidays as I do. Blah, blast my puny mindedness


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 16, 2010)

2 years out.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a freshman in high school...  I should be in class right now, but it's records day!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm a freshman in high school... I should be in class right now, but it's records day!


=D Yay *Highfives


I hate freshmen usually, they're so cocky, especially the ones in football >.=.> They think they're so strong because they can lift 95 lbs on bench press (Which is shit XD)


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> =D Yay *Highfives
> 
> 
> I hate freshmen usually, they're so cocky, especially the ones in football >.=.> They think they're so strong because they can lift 95 lbs on bench press (Which is shit XD)


Yeah I do agree that freshie jocks are overly cocky... I'm not into sports though... Only band. ^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah I do agree that freshie jocks are overly cocky... I'm not into sports though... Only band. ^_^


Yeah, Band freshmen are alright =D


I mean I was a freshmen but we were never cocky as they are now.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I forgot that, >.=.> you probably don't have the same holidays as I do. Blah, blast my puny mindedness



You super asian dude, you don't have the same holidays.
As a student in (the past / none) my life, I have / had a lot of holidays. 
A LOT.
Let's count the big ones - four and one that is unbelieveably big(Summer vacation DUH). Usually each big one is 2 weeks / 3 weeks, and there are many little holidays and mermorial days.

As about my life, it won't ever get to FAF in personal, unless in the very far furture.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, Band freshmen are alright =D
> 
> 
> I mean I was a freshmen but we were never cocky as they are now.




I'm glad to say I'm not in the group of people that think that they're "all that". Those people are quite annoying.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm glad to say I'm not in the group of people that think that they're "all that". Those people are quite annoying.


 When they're not all that. The freshman football players think they're so strong (There are some decently strong ones, but nothing great) and they think they're all going to be on Varsity... I'm glad offseason (Hell Season) made them a bit less cocky =3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't feel like a grandpa but that was the closest since I've been working for a living ever since I got out of the Marines.

I don't particularly miss living with my parents.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> When they're not all that. The freshman football players think they're so strong (There are some decently strong ones, but nothing great) and they think they're all going to be on Varsity... I'm glad offseason (Hell Season) made them a bit less cocky =3


Yeah


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2010)

What's that sonny? My hearing's not too good anymore. In the glory days, I had great hearing. Why, I remember this one time when I was in World War II...


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What's that sonny? My hearing's not too good anymore. In the glory days, I had great hearing. Why, I remember this one time when I was in World War II...


Really?  Wie viele Deutsche haben Sie zu tÃ¶ten? Oder waren Sie nur ein fauler  Arsch... :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm a freshman in high school...  I should be in class right now, but it's records day!



o______o

tomorrow is records day dipshit.

;; how does a pike like you know about records day?
I didnt think you'd be into vinyl....


oh and junior in COLLEGE.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, Band freshmen are alright =D
> 
> 
> I mean I was a freshmen but we were never cocky as they are now.



at my highschool we never had freshmen..

all the freshmen were in jr. high still.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> o______o
> 
> _tomorrow is records day dipshit.
> _
> ...


Records day meaning the last day of the marking period where only the teachers come in to record and finalize the previous nine weeks' grades. >_>


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Records day meaning the last day of the marking period where only the teachers come in to record and finalize the previous nine weeks' grades. >_>



aaah... we just call that "semester break"
records day here is when all the recordshops throw a party and most of their merchandise is on sale... also people can go to them and trade/exchange records. they also have concerts and stuff.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> aaah... we just call that "semester break"
> records day here is when all the recordshops throw a party and most of their merchandise is on sale... also people can go to them and trade/exchange records. they also have concerts and stuff.


That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm in grade 10! heheh ^^


----------



## Riley (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm graduating in 2 months or so.


----------



## zakova (Apr 16, 2010)

i am only in 11th grade V.V


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 16, 2010)

Graduating in June.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 16, 2010)

And how many of you lie about your age to view porn? That should have been added.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

American schools on TV _disgust _me.
U:<

Well, not quite, but what the Hell?

The teacher is speaking, the bell rings and everyone just jumps up and walks out, while their educator has to yell last minute information at the door?
Learn2respect, guys.

And no uniforms?! You look like random people on a street, just in the same room.

GRR


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> American schools on TV _disgust _me.
> U:<
> 
> Well, not quite, but what the Hell?
> ...



:3 I know... isnt it great?
1) no dresscode
2) bell rings, RUN!
3) cel phones allowed
4) one hour classes


awesome.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 I know... isnt it great?
> 1) no dresscode
> 2) bell rings, RUN!
> 3) cel phones allowed
> ...



NO, IT IS NOT AWESOME.

1) Ragamuffins! Poor kids will be picked on! "Uncool" kids will be mocked for their non-slutty attire. No one matches and no one represents the school in any way. Also, easier to skip class, because if they look old enough, who would know? TUT TUT.

2) Uh... masses of trampled kids! But srsly, it's very disrespectul. :|

3) wat

4) Us too! Except when they were two hours long and horrible.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> NO, IT IS NOT AWESOME.
> 
> 1) Ragamuffins! Poor kids will be picked on! "Uncool" kids will be mocked for their non-slutty attire. No one matches and no one represents the school in any way. Also, easier to skip class, because if they look old enough, who would know? TUT TUT.
> 
> ...




1) nobody cares. the goths hang out with the goths and everyone's poor because if the school's in a poor area only poor kids go there. kids that are not from the area arent allowed. uncool kids hang with uncool kids, mormons hang with mormons, mexicans hang with mexicans and blacks hang with blacks. same thing happens with kids who wear uniforms. kids skip class because kids skip class doesnt matter with uniform. and schools dont care about other schools.

2) yep.

3) yes.

4) HAHA!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 1) nobody cares. the goths hang out with the goths and everyone's poor because if the school's in a poor area only poor kids go there. kids that are not from the area arent allowed. uncool kids hang with uncool kids, mormons hang with mormons, mexicans hang with mexicans and blacks hang with blacks. same thing happens with kids who wear uniforms. kids skip class because kids skip class doesnt matter with uniform. and schools dont care about other schools.
> 
> 2) yep.
> 
> ...



What about the uncool black Mexican kids? WHERE ARE THEY WELCOME?!

4) Two hours of being surrounded by goddamned boys _throwing _compasses around and being _given _Stanley knives. -cries-


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What about the uncool black Mexican kids? WHERE ARE THEY WELCOME?!
> 
> 4) Two hours of being surrounded by goddamned boys _throwing _compasses around and being _given _Stanley knives. -cries-



there's no such thing. blacks dont marry mexicans.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> there's no such thing. blacks dont marry mexicans.



You don't have to marry hookers.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You don't have to marry hookers.



ah.. that's true.
but generally that doesnt happen.
blacks dont know how to speak spanish and blacks usually kill mexicans.


----------



## Conker (Apr 16, 2010)

Gogo Junior in college. Guess that makes me a grandpa


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 16, 2010)

No school for almost 9 years, finishing college in about 2 months.


----------



## Weebz (Apr 16, 2010)

Junior, going to prom! WOOHOO!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ah.. that's true.
> but generally that doesnt happen.
> blacks dont know how to speak spanish and blacks usually kill mexicans.



Man. I bet these gangs wear more uniform than ungrateful high school kids.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I forgot that, >.=.> you probably don't have the same holidays as I do. Blah, blast my puny mindedness



I don't get holidays very often.  My school skimps on them something terrible.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I don't get holidays very often.  My school skimps on them something terrible.



wow, that must suck. i could not survive without holidays.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I don't get holidays very often.  My school skimps on them something terrible.



Same here, my school's one of the better ones in the area...we never get days off anymore >.>


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Same here, my school's one of the better ones in the area...we never get days off anymore >.>



wow, suddenly my suckish school seems quite a bit better now.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> wow, that must suck. i could not survive without holidays.



I get (in weekdays for each break):

-three days for spring break (plus Saturday and Sunday)
-seven days for winter break (plus two weekends)
-three days in October (I don't remember taking the first one off, so I think that was moved)
-two days for Thanksgiving
-Memorial day
-one or two (usually one) day at the end of quarters 1-3

I have 20 days off for my school year (according to the calendar), and I've already had 19.

I don't count weekends towards break since I'm not supposed to be in school anyway.

Whee.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I get (in weekdays for each break):
> 
> -three days for spring break (plus Saturday and Sunday)
> -seven days for winter break (plus two weekends)
> ...




That's almost exactly the same as me although we have 4 days off for thanksgiving plus like 5 or so random days (in-service days, emergency weather make-up days, etc.)


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I get (in weekdays for each break):
> 
> -three days for spring break (plus Saturday and Sunday)
> -seven days for winter break (plus two weekends)
> ...



wow, that is quite unfair. the schools should not force us to work so hard and only give us a few small breaks off to relax. it is just not right.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's almost exactly the same as me although we have 4 days off for thanksgiving plus like 5 or so random days (in-service days, emergency weather make-up days, etc.)



We had I think two snowdays this year, but since it's weather-related, I don't count them.

I'd kill for a Monday off or something.



Aslekel said:


> wow, that is quite unfair. the schools should not force us to work so hard and only give us a few small breaks off to relax. it is just not right.



And I go by the quarter system, not the semester/period system.

My last class in my day is almost two hours long.  Ugh.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's almost exactly the same as me although we have 4 days off for thanksgiving plus like 5 or so random days (in-service days, emergency weather make-up days, etc.)



that still does not seem like a fair amount of break time...
i mean, you should at least have a minimum of 50 or so days to relax...


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We had I think two snowdays this year, but since it's weather-related, I don't count them.
> 
> I'd kill for a Monday off or something.



i had so many snowdays that i can not seem to remember how many there were. i know that we were off for at least a month's worth of time.

and i would kill for the same exact thing. i hate mondays so much.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I get (in weekdays for each break):
> 
> -three days for spring break (plus Saturday and Sunday)
> -seven days for winter break (plus two weekends)
> ...



Similar to my high school. I made my, "holidays" and skipped the max amount absences would allow. Still made straight 'A's. High school was a joke.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Similar to my high school. I made my, "holidays" and skipped the max amount absences would allow. Still made straight 'A's. High school was a joke.



wow, the more i read, the more my school seems to be nice.
wow, that is crazy. if i did such a thing my grades would plummet far below a D or F...


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a Junior at WAHS.  Our mascot is a dragon.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> wow, the more i read, the more my school seems to be nice.
> wow, that is crazy. if i did such a thing my grades would plummet far below a D or F...



High school isn't hard...just read out of the textbook and you can figure out much of it.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'm a Junior at WAHS.  Our mascot is a dragon.



lucky, mine is a wildcat >.>



HAXX said:


> High school isn't hard...just read out of the textbook and you can figure out much of it.



yeah, it is not hard, but there is just so much work. and if you miss too much, your grades will inevitably fall.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> at my highschool we never had freshmen..
> 
> all the freshmen were in jr. high still.


That's exactly what they did to my brother in Wyoming.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> That's exactly what they did to my brother in Wyoming.



lol, that sounds a little strange.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, that sounds a little strange.


Not really, I believe there are several school districts with the same policy.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, that sounds a little strange.



That sounds amazing.  I fucking hate freshmen.

Our mascot is fucking weird.  I wat every time I think about it.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That sounds amazing.  I fucking hate freshmen.
> 
> Our mascot is fucking weird.  I wat every time I think about it.



freshmen can be quite aggrivating, but not all of them are horrible. (although i do know a few freshman that annoy me senseless)
and mascots are all a little weird if you think about it.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> freshmen can be quite aggrivating, but not all of them are horrible. (although i do know a few freshman that annoy me senseless)
> and mascots are all a little weird if you think about it.



All freshmen in my school are terrible.  No exceptions.

Also, at least everyone else's mascot is animate.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> All freshmen in my school are terrible.  No exceptions.
> 
> Also, at least everyone else's mascot is animate.



i see what you mean, over like 98% of the freshmen at my school are horrid.

lol, what is it? a rock or something?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> i see what you mean, over like 98% of the freshmen at my school are horrid.
> 
> lol, what is it? a rock or something?



The cosmic dirty snowball.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The cosmic dirty snowball.



wow...i think your school's principal smoked more crack than my middle school principal...
that just sounds rediculous.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'm a Junior at WAHS. Our mascot is a dragon.


 Oh, shit nice. I'm not saying mine as I do not want to give away any personal info, but mine is a type of big cat.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, shit nice. I'm not saying mine as I do not want to give away any personal info, but mine is a type of big cat.



lol, i think you live near me then.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, i think you live near me then.


Nah, I live in the state where everything is bigger =3 The joke that asians have small penises is thereby revoked here.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

*I'm still in high school but the good thing is one more year to go and it PARTY AT MY PLACE.*


----------



## TDK (Apr 16, 2010)

Out in 2 months... 

Our mascot is a dragon too btw fyi :3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Nah, I live in the state where everything is bigger =3 The joke that asians have small penises is thereby revoked here.



lol, texas?



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I'm still in high school but the good thing is one more year to go and it PARTY AT MY PLACE.*



woo! can i bring some cookies?



TDK said:


> Out in 2 months...
> 
> Our mascot is a dragon too btw fyi :3



lol, same here.
lucky, i have a sucky mascot v_v


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, texas?


 Ding ding! You are correct!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> woo! can i bring some cookies?


*Yah cookies are awesome :3*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait, wut? Where! I wanna join D=


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 16, 2010)

Sophmore in high school... (Or is it Sophomore? I keep forgetting whether there's a silent 'o')


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Ding ding! You are correct!



yay! what do i win?



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Yah cookies are awesome :3*



they sure are ^_^



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Wait, wut? Where! I wanna join D=



right over here :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Sophmore in high school... (Or is it Sophomore? I keep forgetting whether there's a silent 'o')


 I think that's right?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Wait, wut? Where! I wanna join D=


*You can join too =3*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *You can join too =3*


^-^ I'll bring mayonnaise. Lots and lots of it


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> ^-^ I'll bring mayonnaise. Lots and lots of it


*Awesome *


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Im in high school and im a furry!  so do i get a prize? :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im in high school and im a furry!  so do i get a prize? :3


 No









=3 but you get to stay in the thread


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bawwwwwwwwww......
but thats not a prize!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 16, 2010)

this song describes my feelings at the moment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSMeUPFjQHc


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwwwwwwww......
> but thats not a prize!


At least, it's not a punishment! Bwhahahaha >:3


yummynbeefy said:


> this song describes my feelings at the moment
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSMeUPFjQHc


 I'm not bothering to listen to another emo song, not going to click on the link


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 16, 2010)

lol whutttt??? its not an emo song click the link


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> At least, it's not a punishment! Bwhahahaha >:3
> 
> I'm not bothering to listen to another emo song, not going to click on the link


 or is it? 0_0
nah its not 

then listen to this: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVJxCLcU6Wc
the classics.... ^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, shit, a cub is in da house!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, shit, a cub is in da house!


 where?! KIWF!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> where?! KIWF!


 Points at poll* o-o


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Points at poll* o-o


 oh..... i thought you meant someone who liked cub porn...... nvm then ^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh..... i thought you meant someone who liked cub porn...... nvm then ^_^


 D=< Tis you


----------



## SoulFox62 (Apr 16, 2010)

yesh i am. im in 10th grade right now


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> D=< Tis you


 whaaatt?? i hate cub! D:<


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> whaaatt?? i hate cub! D:<


 Right, tell it to the judge, pall D8< I'm reporting you for child pornography! 




Word of Advice: Don't drop the soap!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Right, tell it to the judge, pall D8< I'm reporting you for child pornography!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but im only 15!!!! ;^;


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but im only 15!!!! ;^;


It's because you touched yourself at night >.=.>




Ahhh, that was awful lol


----------



## Bernad (Apr 16, 2010)

No high school for me.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> It's because you touched yourself at night >.=.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
0_0  no....thats why the dinosaurs died!  at least thats the explanation my teacher gave me..... >.>


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im in high school and im a furry!  so do i get a prize? :3


*Nope. I'm in high school and I'm a furry.*:neutral:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

I've got one more year of highschool after this one, no further comment.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I've got one more year of highschool after this one, no further comment.


*Here too.** *highfive**


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a high school student.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> CrispSkittlez said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one more year of highschool after this one, no further comment.
> ...



This too.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 16, 2010)

Lucky guys. I'm a freshman. Now, should I be writing my compare and contrast thesis, or should I post on FAF? Hmmmmm...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a sophomore. It's my birthday today... I feel young.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Lucky guys. I'm a freshman. Now, should I be writing my compare and contrast thesis, or should I post on FAF? Hmmmmm...



You should shut up and do your work before I slam you into a fucking locker, freshman.

>:[



Tommy said:


> I'm a sophomore. It's my birthday today... I feel young.



Happy 16th, faggot.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Lucky guys. I'm a freshman. Now, should I be writing my compare and contrast thesis, or should I post on FAF? Hmmmmm...


Do your work and then use FAF as a reward. Or, do your work while posting on FAF. That's what I do. (freshmen FTW)



Tommy said:


> I'm a sophomore. It's my birthday today... I feel young.


Happy pop'd outta ur mom's vag day! :V

No really, Happy birthday.



Ratte said:


> You should shut up and do your work before I slam you into a fucking locker, freshman.
> 
> >:[


eep! *bows to Ratte* Even though I wouldn't fit into a locker... I'm bigger than a lot of seniors.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You should shut up and do your work before I slam you into a fucking locker, freshman.
> 
> >:[


:[



Seriman said:


> Do your work and then use FAF as a reward. Or, do your work while posting on FAF. That's what I do. (freshmen FTW)


The first one. Then again, somethimes it's not an award...

And FUK YAH FRESHMAN!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 16, 2010)

One more year left after I'm done with this one.
Yeaaa.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> eep! *bows to Ratte* Even though I wouldn't fit into a locker... I'm bigger than a lot of seniors.



Too bad that won't stop me from bashing your head into one if you get in my way.  >:[

I HAVE CLASSES TO GET TO, YOU FUCKING RETARDS.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Too bad that won't stop me from bashing your head into one if you get in my way.  >:[
> 
> I HAVE CLASSES TO GET TO, YOU FUCKING RETARDS.


Yeah there is that. And YES! I hate people who stand in the hall and create jams so people who need to get to a class on the other side of the school are tardy! D:


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah there is that. And YES! I hate people who stand in the hall and create jams so people who need to get to a class on the other side of the school are tardy! D:



Or the fuckers that sit on the hall floor with their legs out.  Our halls are only about 8ft wide.  Stop that before I run your legs over with a fucking combine.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 16, 2010)

I graduated in 2007. 

You're all too god damn young.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Or the fuckers that sit on the hall floor with their legs out.  Our halls are only about 8ft wide.  Stop that before I run your legs over with a fucking combine.


The problem in ours is right inside the main intersection of the school, there are three benches that the 3 upper classes (though seniors most of the time) claim, and they stretch their legs out to be comfy between classes; it takes up half the hall! >:[ 
And I think our halls are a _little_ bigger.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 16, 2010)

Also this thread is a trap.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Also this thread is a trap.


Dude I love your avatar.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> The problem in ours is right inside the main intersection of the school, there are three benches that the 3 upper classes (though seniors most of the time) claim, and they stretch their legs out to be comfy between classes; it takes up half the hall! >:[
> And I think our halls are a _little_ bigger.



My school's halls (the main ones) go in a square, and both the freshman and sophomore halls are backed up to a fucking halt.

Problem: all of my classes are in those two halls.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Dude I love your avatar.



And it loves you too.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> And it loves you too.


I used to be obsessed with dolphins. <3

I've moved on to Lombaxes. :3


Don't get me wrong though, I still love dolphins.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I used to be obsessed with dolphins. <3
> 
> I've moved on to Lombaxes. :3
> 
> ...


 You WHORE!


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I used to be obsessed with dolphins. <3
> 
> I've moved on to Lombaxes. :3
> 
> ...



Well squeek to you then. =3


----------



## Eberk (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a sophomore I grad. on 2012 x3


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You WHORE!


:c How so? I can love more than one species of animal. 



DolphinSpirit said:


> Well squeek to you then. =3


I don't know what noise Lombaxes make so... Thanks. :3


----------



## Dregna (Apr 17, 2010)

Phew...at least I am in the most group. XD


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

College.... wow I'm fucking old


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> College.... wow I'm fucking old



Fuck you.  >:[


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck you.  >:[



NOU D:<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck you.  >:[



W-what's the cute little rat equivalent to rawr? EEP!?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W-what's the cute little rat equivalent to rawr? EEP!?



I'm not little, nor am I a rat.



JamesB said:


> NOU D:<



No, seriously, fuck you.  I want to go to college.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm not little, nor am I a rat.



Ooh....ok.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W-what's the cute little rat equivalent to rawr? EEP!?



Murrrrr...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Murrrrr...



Get the fuck out.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Get the fuck out.



It was a joke.

ÐšÐµÑˆÐ° Ð·Ð¾Ð²Ñƒ Ð´Ñ‚ÑÐ²Ð¿ Ð´Ð¸Ðº Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ‹Ðµ ÑŒÐ·Ð¶Ñ€Ðº Ð°Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¿Ñ‹Ð¼ Ñ…ÑÐ³Ð³Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÐ² ÑˆÐ¿ Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¼ Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸ Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð° Ð´Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð¼ .


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> ÐšÐµÑˆÐ° Ð·Ð¾Ð²Ñƒ Ð´Ñ‚ÑÐ²Ð¿ Ð´Ð¸Ðº Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ‹Ðµ ÑŒÐ·Ð¶Ñ€Ðº Ð°Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¿Ñ‹Ð¼ Ñ…ÑÐ³Ð³Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÐ² ÑˆÐ¿ Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¼ Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸ Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð° Ð´Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð¼ .



Shut up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte: Layin' down the smack-down one furry at a time.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

This site is full of sociopaths


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> This site is full of sociopaths



And yet you're still here.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> And yet you're still here.



He's keepin' it real.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> He's keepin' it real.



Too bad it's not very effective.  :V


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 17, 2010)

freshmen = freshmeat
OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 17, 2010)

Why is the freshman crap such a huge deal over there?
We have pretty much the same system here, noone cares about which grade you're in..


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 17, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Why is the freshman crap such a huge deal over there?
> We have pretty much the same system here, noone cares about which grade you're in..


 the seniors in my school are treated like royalty by the school, they are even allowed to leave erly for lunch


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Why is the freshman crap such a huge deal over there?
> We have pretty much the same system here, noone cares about which grade you're in..



Because 99% of the freshmen in my school are loud, obnoxious, insubordinate, and completely fucking retarded.  The sophomores this year aren't much better.

The seniors here get to have open lunch but they need to have permission slips for some reason.  That's as far as special treatment goes.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because 99% of the freshmen in my school are loud, obnoxious, insubordinate, and completely fucking retarded. The sophomores this year aren't much better.
> 
> The seniors here get to have open lunch but they need to have permission slips for some reason. That's as far as special treatment goes.


while on this topic
i hate it when they form a wall in the hallway then walk in super slow motion to prevent you from geting to class


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

my school Jack Britt High School, is fucking huge! But I know alot of the seniors and juniors so they don't give me any trouble.


----------



## BlueGaze (Apr 17, 2010)

Sophomore in High School. Meh.


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in high school. I'm that gamer nerd that knows way too much about computers.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 17, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> Sophomore in High School. Meh.



Me too.

At one point there were more pregnant freshman in our highschool than seniors. 

That sounds bad but since we have a school of like 400, and it was 1 pregnant freshman and no seniors, that's not saying much.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> Sophomore in High School. Meh.



I'm a lowly freshman. But I know lots of people and got lots of freinds so it's okay. (none of them know I'm a furry except for four.)


----------



## Alstor (Apr 17, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> the seniors in my school are treated like royalty by the school, they are even allowed to leave erly for lunch


Same here. It's basically school policy for the seniors to have full control over the other classes. Even if it means something along the lines of a dictatorial leadership.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Same here. It's basically school policy for the seniors to have full control over the other classes. Even if it means something along the lines of a dictatorial leadership.



One day you'll be a senior and you'll have those powers bestowed upon yee.

Unless you aren't a jock and are not popular. 

Then you're just like everyone else.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> freshmen = freshmeat
> OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


You'll eat my meat? :V



Shiralith said:


> Yeah, I'm in high school. I'm that gamer nerd that knows way too much about computers.


I'm kinda like that... I'm more interested in the infrastructure of the school than I should be... I want to see how it all fits together. Also, there is a basement in my school, nicknamed "The Dungeon", and I want to go down there. It's almost completely off-limits to students, but apparently there are tunnels that caved in, and an abandoned swimming pool. 

I wanna see! >:[


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You'll eat my meat? :V


 k


----------



## coolkidex (Apr 20, 2010)

Freshman in high school. :3


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

in high school still

best years of your life man!

live it up!


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

I got out of high school in Junior year, so I'm still "supposed" to be there ;3


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

coolkidex said:


> Freshman in high school. :3



OMG I FOUND YOU!!!
baron_bach from FA :V


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

Almost, just 4 months.

I'll vote by then, if this thread is still alive.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

I be 14.
I think that counts as a "immature junior high kid troll"


----------



## RipperFang (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a senior in my High School, I'm one of those kids that everyone likes but thinks is totally off his rocker and yet I get away with so much. Example:  Wearing 19th century British safari gear to school while declaring Tuesday to be the day of the hunt and following one of my friends around saying that he is my prey and I will mount his head on the mantle before sun falls. Yeah, I'm one of THOSE kids.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, I am in high school, I like to do high schooler like things.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Class of '07!


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Apr 21, 2010)

<- is a high school junior.
And it sucks...


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aleister The Wolf said:


> is a high school junior.
> And it sucks...


 
aww cmon man!

high schools supposed to be awesome!!!

make it fun man!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

High school is supposed to be terrible, because college is awesome.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> High school is supposed to be terrible, because college is awesome.


 

well...

IM TOO STUPID TO GET INTO COLLEGE SO IM MAKIN HIGH SCHOOL FUN OK?!!!!

*runs and cries in corner*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

We need moar babyfur replies of "preschool!".


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> well...
> 
> IM TOO STUPID TO GET INTO COLLEGE SO IM MAKIN HIGH SCHOOL FUN OK?!!!!
> 
> *runs and cries in corner*


I just do not want to go to college...
I'm much too lazy.
A decent job for food and gas here and there should suffice.
Maybe I can become a prostitute. Easy money, as long as you don't get something.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to go to college and take ROTC my whole time there so I can enlist as an officer.


----------



## Amoranis (Apr 21, 2010)

I said grandpa, because its awesome. Like me. ^^,


----------



## Willow (Apr 21, 2010)

A lowly freshie..


----------



## Defcat (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked the grandpa option, however I don't think that college student indicates elderly.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> One day you'll be a senior and you'll have those powers bestowed upon yee.
> 
> Unless you aren't a jock and are not popular.
> 
> Then you're just like everyone else.


I'm a jock but not popular :V 

I find that having a mature discussion in HS is pretty rare and finding mature people to talk to is even rarer. I really dislike seniors who keep ordering us around in football because they're bigger D:<


----------



## Bando (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm a jock but not popular :V
> 
> I find that having a mature discussion in HS is pretty rare and finding mature people to talk to is even rarer. I really dislike seniors who keep ordering us around in football because they're bigger D:<



I'm going to be a junior next year.

My friends are pretty awesome, we had "debate Tuesdays" almost every week last year. It's fun to have mature discussions, although stupid ones can be just as fun. I love my bandos,we don't car. About popularity and do whatever the hell we want. :3

Also, the seniors I know are cool, I've had a ton of senior friends my first two years. They don'tndo the whole 'run the school' thing here.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

@ Dolphinspirit

i love ur avater...just had to say it.

^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm going to be a junior next year.
> 
> My friends are pretty awesome, we had "debate Tuesdays" almost every week last year. It's fun to have mature discussions, although stupid ones can be just as fun. I love my bandos,we don't car. About popularity and do whatever the hell we want. :3
> 
> Also, the seniors I know are cool, I've had a ton of senior friends my first two years. They don'tndo the whole 'run the school' thing here.


 It is, stupid discussions are fun too, but sometimes it's just.... too stupid I should say?


Example: "Is wrestling gay" discussion is funny, but "would you do a pregnant (some popular girl who is actually ugly) or a handsome homosexual?" That just crosses the line.


paintballadict9 said:


> @ Dolphinspirit
> 
> i love ur avater...just had to say it.
> 
> ^_^


 I love it too, but he looks drunk in the avy, I'm not even joking lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 22, 2010)

Graduated six years ago.  :ahyeah:


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got like 2 months left of high school whooo


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

garoose said:


> I've got like 2 months left of high school whooo



Woah same here! *Senior High Five!*


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Woah same here! *Senior High Five!*


 
You know where you're going to college?

I ended up deciding on University of Michigan, more choices in classes I spose


----------



## Kiva (Apr 22, 2010)

Highschool ROCKS... not that I _LIKE_ it but it's better than that junior high crap I went through


----------



## Weebz (Apr 22, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Highschool ROCKS... not that I _LIKE_ it but it's better than that junior high crap I went through


Agreed ... Middle School was torture compared to High School.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

I would rather shit rusty nails then go back to middle and or high school.


----------



## Bando (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Woah same here! *Senior High Five!*



:middlefinger:

I've had a mild case of senioritis since Freshman year. It sucks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I got some senioritis but I'm still passing. Remember kiddies, D for diploma. That's all ya need


----------



## Bando (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah I got some senioritis but I'm still passing. Remember kiddies, D for diploma. That's all ya need



You mean A for average. Fucking crazy-ass school, you're doing horrible if you have a 3.95 with AP classes.


----------



## Weebz (Apr 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You mean A for average. Fucking crazy-ass school, you're doing horrible if you have a 3.95 with AP classes.


Glad i'm in a place with WAY lower standards...


----------



## Bando (Apr 22, 2010)

Weebz said:


> Glad i'm in a place with WAY lower standards...



My high school is crazy. Trust me.


----------



## Weebz (Apr 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My high school is crazy. Trust me.


I live in Hicktown USA, so it's pretty normal 'round here lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I by no means go by that D for diploma stuff. Ended up making honor role with a 3.23 GPA....that's plenty good enough for me.


----------



## Bando (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I by no means go by that D for diploma stuff. Ended up making honor role with a 3.23 GPA....that's plenty good enough for me.



>.> Our honor roll is for 4.0 and higher... I hate how competetive my school is.


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, high school...only one more month and I'm out of this hell hol- I mean wonderful institution of learning and fairness.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You mean A for average. Fucking crazy-ass school, you're doing horrible if you have a 3.95 with AP classes.


Mine would be 4.333 if I didn't have to take foreign language lol. I'll be squeaking barely into top ten percent.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

There was actually some bitchyness in my graduating class because some girl took advantage of AP and Honors using the same GPA scale and picking certain electives to "cheat" to valedictorian.  :V


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 22, 2010)

PCN Panthers Beotch, class of 11 :U


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

OP Get of my lawn.


----------

